# Big 5 Sporting Goods



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Is big 5 sporting goods a decent sporting goods store? They are building one up here in Logan and I was just wondering what you all think about them. particularly their hunting and fishing selection.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

if it is anything like the one that is in orem, they kind of suck. they have stuff, but not much. they are a carry a little of every sporting activity type store. but it that is all you have close by then they will have to do. right.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My experience with the Ogden store is that they do carry a lot of stuff, just not the kind of stuff I go for. A little hunting and fishing stuff, but not much. They are a last resort store for me. They also hire inexperienced people to run the Hunting and Fishing dept. Not too smart on their part if you ask me.
At least you still have Al's and CalRanch. Don't you have a Sports Authority too? It's too bad you lost the Trading Post...they had it or could get anything you needed.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Big 5 seems to buy the low end of goods, cheap but cheap also.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The only place I buy my......................slip on shoes. :lol:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely low-end. They have sales every once-in-a-while where a specific tent or something is a good deal. Other than that, I only go there if I need something cheap, and in a hurry.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not much of a fan for Al's. I go there, but in the past they havent been very helpful. They dont have crap for fishing selection. Cal-ranch is ok but I guess Big 5 will be just another sports authority type store (i dont like them much either) I wish they would build a sportsmans warehouse or gander mountain here. I guess Ill keep dreamin. At least theres a couple of good fly fishing shops here.

I guess the only reason Ill be going to big 5 is because it will only be 1 mile from my house.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The only place I buy my......................slip on shoes. :lol:


I am betting I buy those same slip on shoes. The ones that after two weeks, they stink so bad you have to go buy another new pair of 15 dollar slip ons.

They do have good prices from time to time on pocket knifes, Remington 870's and Ruger 10/22's. Also you can get a Mosin Nagant on sale for 79 bucks every other week.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey , my feet don't stink.........................well maybe a little. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Big 5 to me, is about the same as the sporting goods section at Walmart. Same stuff. Only Walmart costs less. The only thing I'll get at Big 5 - sometimes they have some decent sales on some standard guns/rifles - like the 80 as mentioned. But I wouldn't be doing cartwheels over it. You'll find very little there, that you won't find at Walmart.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

they always have good prices on my running shoes, and they are pretty good with youth baseball gear.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

We will just have to wait and see what they will have to offer, if they offer two patterns in camo that will be a plus.


----------

